# lylas photo page!



## gjsara (Feb 17, 2005)




----------



## babybunnywrigley (Feb 17, 2005)

Awww!! She is so cute!!  Can I have her?! j/k


----------



## Sniffy (Feb 17, 2005)

Lol I like her but I like ears up rabbits the most


----------



## Cher (Feb 17, 2005)

What a sweetheart! I do believe she is retaliating by eating her purple bow though 

beautiful pics

cher


----------



## mambo101 (Feb 17, 2005)

That is one awesome bunny rabbit you got there.


----------



## Carolyn (Feb 17, 2005)

You're so funny the way you put bows on that babygirl. Love the pictures, Sara. Keep 'emcoming! She's such a beautiful girl.

By the way, love the perm!



-Carolyn


----------



## Lissa (Feb 17, 2005)

Such personality!!


----------



## AnnaS (Feb 17, 2005)

she does really looks good with bows and ribbons, also bright colours really suit her. It all just adds to her cuteness.


----------



## Stephanie (Feb 17, 2005)

Ok, one more bunny to add to my list! Bunnynapping list that is. 

She is such a darling! I just want to kiss that little nose of hers.


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 17, 2005)

Lyla is adorable. She is sooo laid back, lettingyou dress her in bows etc. She seems to have completely recovered fromthe op, which is great  - Jan


----------



## BunnyMommy (Feb 17, 2005)

These are WONDERFUL! 

Thanks so much for sharing them with us. 

Lyla is just so beautiful.


----------



## dr_peter_kraz (Feb 17, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> By the way, love the perm




Yea sara you look smoking HOT:shock:, oh lyla look very nice as well.

Peter


----------



## gjsara (Feb 17, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> By the way, love the perm!
> 
> 
> 
> -Carolyn




my hair is natuarly curly i was just lazy that day and didnt staiten it!!! lol thank you tho

sara


----------



## gjsara (Feb 17, 2005)

this is where i live.....

since we are condencing things and this is a photo page idesided to put these here hopefully people will see them lol


----------



## gjsara (Feb 17, 2005)

continued lol














































the last 2 are of the mesa it is the LARGEST flat top in the world it used to be a volcano and blew its top.

sara


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 17, 2005)

That is some absolutely gorgeous photography, Sara

...and the scenery is stunning too!

I'd be snapping away constantly too!


----------



## cirrustwi (Feb 17, 2005)

What a sweet bunny!!! I love those lop ears! And what a beautiful place to live.


----------



## Lassie (Feb 18, 2005)

How do u make the pictures so big? Delia


----------



## MomsFarm (Feb 18, 2005)

how did you get pictures here??


----------



## gjsara (Feb 18, 2005)

*MomsFarm wrote: *


> how did you get pictures here??


do you mean how did i post them?


----------



## dr_peter_kraz (Feb 18, 2005)

very nice sara I love the photos, Realpretty. seems like a nice place to live, actual verynice. It must be nice to gab acouple friends andblanket, have a drink look at the stars.or not a drink butthe sunset is unbelievable. Good job Sara.


----------



## MomsFarm (Feb 18, 2005)

yes how did you post pictures here??


----------



## gjsara (Feb 18, 2005)

go to photobucket.com

then once youve got that copy the img and past it into your topic

sara


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Feb 18, 2005)

Sara I just love those photos, the one with thehuge Icicle is my fave. It's all sobeautiful, including thosepictures of Lyla too 

Vickie


----------



## Carolyn (Feb 18, 2005)

*dr_peter_kraz wrote:*


> *Carolynwrote: *
> 
> 
> > By the way, love the perm
> ...




Have to agree with Peter. Love the curly hair on you!



-Carolyn


----------



## *nepo* (Feb 18, 2005)

Lyla looks so good with thepurple bow. I love the pictures of the mesas and stuff verypretty


----------



## *nepo* (Feb 18, 2005)

*MomsFarm wrote: *


> yes how did you post pictures here??


go tohttp://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=412&amp;forum_id=1&amp;highlight=Pictures+%26amp%3B+Avatarsor

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=4074&amp;forum_id=1&amp;highlight=photobucket


----------



## gjsara (Feb 22, 2005)

here are some more pictures of lyla...hope you enjoy

sara






mom im trying to read here do you mind




a little privicy please




no no no this dosent go here!




ok cheese




mmm i found a snack


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Feb 22, 2005)

I love her!! She is so beautiful! 

Jenn


----------



## Cinnabun (Feb 22, 2005)

such a cutie! lol.. i want her! LOL


----------



## dr_peter_kraz (Feb 22, 2005)

yea lylas very beautiful. I'm telling you she has the same figure as Faye, which I only have good things to say about.


----------



## gjsara (Feb 22, 2005)

*dr_peter_kraz wrote:*


> yea lylas very beautiful. I'm telling you she hasthe same figure as Faye, which I only have good things to sayabout.




pete are you calling my bunny fat

j/k

sara


----------



## Lissa (Feb 23, 2005)

That's Colorado? Holy crap! I gotta go there some day!


----------



## gjsara (Sep 21, 2005)

hello everyone. i finally got some time and wanted to check and see howall of you are! and whats new ? and how all your little furry bunnys are

sara


----------



## cirrustwi (Sep 21, 2005)

Oh, there's that pretty bunny again.  

How have you been? And how is she doing?


----------



## CorkysMom (Sep 21, 2005)

What a cutie!


----------



## gjsara (Sep 21, 2005)

*cirrustwi wrote: *


> Oh, there's that pretty bunny again.
> 
> How have you been? And how is she doing?




ive been good very busy . lylas doing well she has calmed down ALOTinthe months following the spay. we got her on a diet and now she is anormal weight for a holland and surprise surpris no more dewlap!!how are you buns doing good i hope

sara


----------



## Sniffy (Aug 9, 2006)

She's so cute!!! I love her colour and her floppy ears! :3 you are very lucky :bunnydance:


----------

